#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Canada - Study abroad in Canada - Study in Canada after graduation >  >  Post graduates study in Canada- Post graduation courses in Canada

## lovejain

_Hi!   This is Lovely, an education expert for education in Canada.I have   written about education in Canada,what you all students need to know   before you plan to study in Canada

_*How does the higher education system work?*
 Canada Offers a number of postgradutes courses at its institutions.It offers a high quality education to the students and it is known for that.A large number of students come here to study from diverse culture and land

There is no federal ministry of education or formal accreditation system. Instead, responsibility lies with the provinces and territories through membership of the Association of Universities and Colleges of Canada (AUCC). Currently, there are 94 universities with membership of the AUCC.

*What courses are available?
*
_There are two types of graduate degrees: Masters and Doctoral_.
 * 
Masters degrees are offered in many different fields*, and there are two main types of programmes: academic and professional. Programmes usually last one or two years and result in the qualification of MA (Master of Arts) or MSc    (Master of Science). Some students choose to enrol in the more research-oriented Master of Philosophy (MPhil) programme, often with the view to progress to doctoral studies
 _ Doctoral degrees are the highest level_, and usually require the pursuit of original research for academic programmes or the practical application of knowledge and skills in professional programmes. Unlike in the UK, doctoral students in Canada are still required to complete coursework and write examinations rather than solely focusing on their research.
_Postgraduate courses are offered at both English- and French-language institutions._  Many universities offer full-time and part-time enrolment as well as opportunities to participate in co-operative education, distance learning, continuing education and student exchange programmes*

Where can I study?
*
Detailed information about Canadian universities and programmes can be found on the Education in Canada website. A searchable list of universities and programmes is also available through the Association of Universities and Colleges of Canada.

The magazine Macleans publishes an annual ranking of Canadian universities which is later made available online. International websites which include Canadian universities in their rankings include QS Top Universities, the Times Higher Education University Rankings survey and Universities Worldwide.

*What are the entry requirements for postgraduate study?

*As in the UK, generally a good first degree with high academic standing is required for admission to a Masters program. Masters programs with a professional focus may require work experience in the intended field of study. For a doctoral program, a high level of achievement at the Masters level is typically required.
When do I apply?

Application deadlines for postgraduate study are considerably earlier in Canada than in the UK. Most programmes accept applications approximately one year before the intended start date of study.  

*How do I apply?
*
Applications for postgraduate study are made directly to universities. They are most often submitted online through a standardised, university-wide system that allows you to upload all parts of your application.

Most institutions request an official transcript of all previous university-level studies, letters of recommendation from professors, and a letter of motivation describing your academic and career objectives and reasons for applying to the program. Some programmes may require you to complete standardised tests such as the GRE, GMAT or LSAT and will request a copy of the official results along with your application.

The admissions committee will be looking for evidence that your goals are realistic, that the programme is appropriate to your interests, and that you have the skills and qualities required to successfully complete your studies. Entry requirements vary from programme to programme, and it is best to seek details about what your university expects by directly consulting its prospectus and website.
*
 Masters Degree in Canada*

*Degree Recognition*
Canadian universities  are highly reputed and accepted round the globe. The wide range of  postgraduate courses offered by universities in Canada receives high  acclamation and recognition in all parts of the world, increasing the  chances of degree holders to get their choice of jobs in their  respective fields of study.

 *Degree Structure*
On the successful  completion of undergraduate degree courses, students can either move  into the industry for job openings or opt to pursue a masters degree  program, or postgraduate degree. Masters degree can be taken in various  fields, under two types of programs - academic and professional.  Academic programs, lasting for one or two years, result in the  attainment of a masters degree, such as M. A. (Master of Arts) or M. Sc  (Master of Science). Professional courses talk of research-oriented  study, like M. Phil (Master of Philosophy), letting qualifying students  to proceed towards doctoral studies. The next and highest level of study  in Canada is a doctoral degree which can be taken up only after  acquiring a postgraduate degree. The curriculum for a doctoral degree in  Canada is different from other countries, wherein students are required  to undertake coursework and give written examinations, instead of  focusing entirely on research work. PhD in a Canadian university takes  the longest time to complete, with a student taking an average of four  to seven years to fulfill the requirements for completing the course.  Since English and French are the two official languages of Canada,  students have the option to pursue their degree courses either in  English or French.

 *Academic Calendar*
The academic calendar  for Canadian universities and private colleges is pretty similar to  universities in the United States. An academic year comprises of two  terms and one session. The fall term runs from September through  December, while the winter term begins in January and ends in April. The  winter term is followed by a summer session which starts in early May  extending up till mid-August.

 *Subjects for Masters Degree*
Agriculture; Applied  Business Technology; Applied Health Care & Technology; Business  Administration; Computer Science; Culinary, Travel & Hospitality;  Design & Applied Arts; Education; Engineering; Engineering  Technology & Applied Technology; Humanities; Native Studies; Natural  Sciences; Nursing & Allied Health; Public Administration; Religious  Studies; Trade & Apprenticeship; Visual Arts

 *Admissions Requirements applying to Canadian PG programmes--*

 Application for a  postgraduate program requires applicants to complete a minimum of 16  years of formal education, complying with a four-year bachelors degree  in Canada. In case the  aspirants have a three-year degree, it is advisable to apply for a  one-year post graduate degree and make up for the fourth year of a  Canadian undergraduate degree. Thereafter, applications for a masters  degree in Canadian universities can be made. Official  transcripts (mark sheets) from each college or university attended after  secondary school should be submitted, along with complete details of  subjects (in each year). These should be signed and attested across the  seal by the registrar. Have several copies of the transcripts, as some  universities ask for more than one copy. Transcripts that  are issued in a language other than English must be translated into  English by the issuing authority or university, to make yourself  eligible for admissions. Most of the  postgraduate courses in Canada require the applicants to take one of the  standardized tests, like GRE and GMAT, apart from English proficiency  tests, such as TOEFL, TWE, and IELTS. While GMAT is for management  courses, GRE is required for graduate courses other than management. Applying to MBA and  masters courses in formation studies should be supported by at least  couple years of work experience. Hence, a detailed resume should be  drafted highlighting the details, like positions held, achievements, and  range of work. Letters of  recommendation should be obtained from people of personal and  professional level to highlight your qualities, strengths, and other  related information, helpful for the admission process. Personal essay or  statement of purpose providing an impression of you as an individual  should also be drafted, to distinguish you from other suitable  candidates and increase your chances of getting selected. A copy of your valid passport Photographs

 *Application Procedure for Canadian Post-graduate (PG) programmes --*

 Applications should  begin at least 15 to 18 months before the proposed date of admission.  Visit the universitys website and complete the form for requesting  application material. As an alternate,  downloadable forms are available on the websites of most universities,  which can be printed and used as normal forms. Fill up the form and mail  it to the respective address mentioned in the contacts. Fill the  application form as per the instructions mentioned by the admissions  office of the university. Collect all the documents required and attach  them with the completed application form. Check the late date  of each university for accepting applications. Follow the dates and  send your filled applications form before the deadlines.
 *Tuition Fees in CDN$*

Pursuing a postgraduate  degree program or course ranges anywhere between $2000 and $33,000 per  academic year. The tuition fees vary from course to course, province to  province, and university to university.

_If You have any query regarding the education in Canada, please feel free to ask. I'll be glad to answer them_






  Similar Threads: Best 5 Post Graduation Courses in Canada Study ME post graduation in engg USA Post graduates study in UK - Post graduation courses in UK

----------


## vrishtisingh

In future keep posting such beneficial information...thanks alot...

----------

